# Short term parking/overnighting Sorrento



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno a tutti, e Buon Anno.
Happy New year to all.
Pleased to be able to start off 2008 with a new parking/overnighting facility right in the centre of Sorrento. 100 meter stroll to the Circumvesuviana railway station for trains to Pompei/Herculanaeum/Naples. 150 meters to the main street of Corso Italia and Piazza Tasso, from where you can walk down the ramp of steps to the harbour for ferries to Capri and Ischia, or take the shuttle bus.
Only trouble is it's a school yard, that is run as a parking facility during school holidays.
This means that it is available every Sat/Sun, every Italian Bank Holiday, and every day from 15 June to 20 September.Max. stay therefore 48 hours, at Euro 15 per 24 hours. Illuminated, no service point but fresh water available. Fenced and gates locked from 23:59 to 08:00.
Space for 5 motorhomes up to 8 m. therefore not suitable for most RVs.
It is called Parking Tasso, Via Marziale. Full details are being posted on 'sosta' database.
saluti,
eddied


----------

